# where can i buy a harness/lead for my bearded dragon?



## danielle_Kelly_21 (Jun 15, 2009)

hello dos anyone know where i can buy a harness/lead for my bearded dragon? iv searched the net and cant seem to find one.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

We altered a toy dog harness for our Tegu..


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

go to pets at home and buy a small guinea pig harnes that should work


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Where do you live? I got one from near me! In Ashby


----------



## lota-front (Sep 27, 2008)

i have seen a few for salle on reptile supply shops online , cant remember which ones tho ..... so keep looking !!!!


----------



## danielle_Kelly_21 (Jun 15, 2009)

i live in birmingham! iv asked pet shops if they sell them and they look at me like im stupid! lol


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Not sure then! I will try find my package to see who makes it but i'm sure it was t-rex


----------



## danielle_Kelly_21 (Jun 15, 2009)

if u can find out who dos them and let me no if u dont mind. just theres to many things my dragon can get under so he will be alot safer with a lead. thankyou


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

It is a T-Rex one like i thought i have a large one for my dragon but only use it if we go out at home she runs free!


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

i'm sure i've seen them on ebay....... gonna get one for my awd's when they are alot BIGGER!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

If you are in Ashby, go and see louise in her shop


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order sell them


----------



## snailkeeper (May 11, 2009)

*hi,*

i reckon the ones u buy 4 ferrets,they adjust.or in our local pet shop they do ones for hamsters:lol2:


----------



## danielle_Kelly_21 (Jun 15, 2009)

i cant seem to find one anywhere. iv searched reptile harness and reptile lead. someone must sell them somewhere??


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Why are you asking for advice if you're just going to ignore it? Go to amazon in rushtons yard in ashby and ask louise to order you one


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

found them on this website T-Rex Comfort Leashes


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Why are you asking for advice if you're just going to ignore it? Go to amazon in rushtons yard in ashby and ask louise to order you one


 
Ashby is about 2 hours away from birmingham, i'm assuming she is looking fo something over the net, or alot closer at least.


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

TRex Reptile Comfort Leash


----------



## snakeprint (May 29, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> Ashby is about 2 hours away from birmingham, i'm assuming she is looking fo something over the net, or alot closer at least.


2 hours? Which Birmingham are you from?!! I can drive to Birmingham city centre from my house in an hour or near enough. Ashby is on the way, just off the M42, and, it takes about 35 mins to get there from here. I can't see how it can take 2 hours from Birmingham to Ashby, unless you travel by tractor!


----------



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

are those really any good for beardies? do you guys walk them in that like a dog :lol2: I might get one for my future beardie so he can run aroung my house with my supervision before i can trust him to run around without the leash.


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

my sis makes these she can make them to what ever sixe you want

Mynwood Cat Jackets


----------



## mynwoodcatjackets (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, I'd like to introduce myself. Im Maria, i make the jackets/harnesses that my sister told you all about (Evilangel) please have a look at my webby www.mynwoodcatjackets.moonfruit.com. although they are for cats - i will make anysize you'd like- all i need are a few measurements. Ive just made a bearded dragon jacket! My sister, Dianne is also trailling some too.
:2thumb:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

I got mine from here

TRex Reptile Comfort Leash Medium

Enlarge




net-pet-shop-limited


:2thumb:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

you can get hamster harnesses, they are right size for beardies. search for them on google n order online if theres nothing near you


----------



## rach87 (Oct 4, 2009)

mynwoodcatjackets said:


> Hi, I'd like to introduce myself. Im Maria, i make the jackets/harnesses that my sister told you all about (Evilangel) please have a look at my webby www.mynwoodcatjackets.moonfruit.com. although they are for cats - i will make anysize you'd like- all i need are a few measurements. Ive just made a bearded dragon jacket! My sister, Dianne is also trailling some too.
> :2thumb:


ahhhhhhh those cats look too frickin' cute!!! :flrt:


----------



## mynwoodcatjackets (Oct 29, 2009)

Ive made a jacket for a bearded dragon and also a Tegu


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

mynwoodcatjackets said:


> Ive made a jacket for a bearded dragon and also a Tegu
> image
> image


lol funny


----------



## mynwoodcatjackets (Oct 29, 2009)

my jackets are not a novelty item, they are for taking your reptile outside for fresh air and exercise. Using these jackets you can attach a lead and walk you reptile safely and securely


----------

